# Fetal Position & Other Stories - horror!



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

You'll never look at birth quite the same after reading Joel Arnold's 'Fetal Position and Other Stories'.

With seventeen tales (and two poems) of horror, suspense, and terror, you'll find:

A high-wire act from Hell.
A children's game gone terribly wrong.
A man whose work for the Khmer Rouge returns to haunt him.
A car's turn signal controlled from beyond the grave.
A student's bizarre homework assignment.
A woman's macabre method of dealing with bill collectors.

After reading these, plus eleven other stories, you may just want to curl up in your own fetal position, and pray the nightmares never come.

Fetal Position & Other Stories (Kindle edition)



















For those of you in the UK, you can find it here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fetal-Position-and-Other-Stories/dp/B003K16UAU

Some of the stories included in this collecion can be listened to for *FREE* here:

http://pseudopod.org/2008/12/12/pseudopod-119-prans-confession

http://pseudopod.org/2007/01/19/pseudopod-021-fetal-position

http://pseudopod.org/2006/11/03/pseudopod-010-turista

Thanks for looking!

Joel Arnold


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Joel,

Congratulations on your book!

As a reminder, we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm pleased to announce that I'm the featured author on this week's Reading Minnesota Blogspot! You can check it out here, if you'd like:

http://readingminnesota.blogspot.com

Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Well, so far this month I've sold one copy of this title! Hmmm....
I guess it's time for a bump!

Joel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Always interested in Minnesota authors....(Have I mentioned that my mom was from Hibbing? )  Off to check out your book, Joel...

Betsy


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy! 
Hibbing is in a beautiful part of the state!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Got a call from my folks tonight about a nice little mention of me in my hometown paper:

http://www.postbulletin.com/newsmanager/templates/localnews_story.asp?z=31&a=457905



Joel


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats on your book. Looks interesting


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, Phillip!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

You can take a look at my poem "Cowboy Cthulhu" - included in this collection - here for free:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewPoetry.asp?id=280126&AuthorID=127228

Also, this collection is part of my larger 3 for 1 collection, as well!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Along with a number of more traditionally written short stories (and two poems) this collection also contains a few of my more experimental works. For example:

_My Fear of Escalators_ is written as a school paper by a teenage girl.
_Translations_ is a series of letters written over a hundred years ago.
_Director's Cut_ uses screenplay elements in the telling.
_A Bride's Head Revisited_ is a series of statements given to National Park rangers, interviews, and emails compiled to tell the story of the ghost bride of Yellowstone's Old Faithful Inn.

If you enjoy horror, I hope you'll give it a chance!

Joel


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

How come Fetal Positions isn't in your signature bar, Joel?

David Dalglish


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> How come Fetal Positions isn't in your signature bar, Joel?
> 
> David Dalglish


Huh - good question! I'll try to fit that in there.
Thanks for pointing that out!

Joel


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Ack, your siggy man! Something went wrong!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Ack, your siggy man! Something went wrong!


Okay, I believe I got it fixed.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope everyone's having a happy Monday!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I spent the weekend taking down a wallpaper border -- I've now found something just as evil as anything in my stories...

...wallpaper glue!



Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Fun fact:

The title story of this collection, _Fetal Position_, was originally illustrated by Russell Dickerson when it appeared in the premier issue of *Wicked Hollow * magazine. That illustration was later chosen to be included in *Spectrum 9*, a roundup of the year's best sci-fi/fantasy/horror illustrations!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Fun fact:

My wonderful wife, Melissa, designed the cover (with a stock photo image) and was especially proud of how the subject's toe dots the second 'I' of the word 'POSITION'!

Come check out my Authors' Den page at:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/author.asp?authorid=127228

for some free poems and a story.

Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Who will be the first to post a review for this collection?
Will it be...

_...you?_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What's in the special box? And what happens when you soak it in water?
Perhaps it's better not to ask...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes, if you find an old video left in a bathroom stall, it's best to just leave it alone.

Read _Director's Cut_ from this collection to find out why.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mmmmm....can you feel it? Fall is in the air. One of my favorite seasons. And with fall comes my favorite holiday - Halloween. Time for scary movies and scary stories. And if you like scary stories, too, why not try this collection out?


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Joel -- where is the free story on your Author's Den page? Thanks!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Hi Joel -- where is the free story on your Author's Den page? Thanks!


Hi Thalia - it's right here:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewshortstory.asp?AuthorID=127228

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank YOU! After I asked I downloaded the sample for the omnibus edition of all three story collections, and that has what -- about six complete stories in the sample? So I feel a little silly about having pestering you for ANOTHER free story! 

I'm still working my way through the Amazon sample, but I think you've made a sale. One note -- I hadn't checked out your work previously because the titles of two of the collections, Bait and Fetal Position, made me expect gross-out splatter-punk stories, which I don't enjoy at all. Instead I'm finding them moody and artful -- Some Things Don't Wash Off is spectacular.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> I'm still working my way through the Amazon sample, but I think you've made a sale. One note -- I hadn't checked out your work previously because the titles of two of the collections, Bait and Fetal Position, made me expect gross-out splatter-punk stories, which I don't enjoy at all. Instead I'm finding them moody and artful -- Some Things Don't Wash Off is spectacular.


Thanks!

Although some of my stories might have some 'gross' elements, I try not to use those elements just for the _sake_ of a gross-out.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

How do those who've lived in a brutal regime - in particular, those who've participated in the bratality - live with themselves after the regime is over? Find out how one man deals with it in _Pran's Confession_, part of this collection.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This has been one of my better sellers this month! Yippee!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My story _A Bride's Head Revisited_, available in this collection, looks at the origins of a ghost story prevalent at the Old Faithful Inn in Yellowstone National Park. This particular story, about a headless bride wandering the halls of the Inn, has been mentioned in many books, but in _this_ particular story, we find out the truth!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Strange weather here in Minnesota - breaking records for 80-degree+ weather. Where are the appropriate autumn chills??

Well, you can at least find some in this collection!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi!  Hope you're having a great week.  Your book cover on fetal just sends all kinds of thoughts through my mind.  Of course being a mother, I'm very familar with the birthing process (nightmares, nightmares, nightmares). 



Linda


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Just wanted to say hi! Hope you're having a great week. Your book cover on fetal just sends all kinds of thoughts through my mind. Of course being a mother, I'm very familar with the birthing process (nightmares, nightmares, nightmares).
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda - thanks, and hi to you, too! 
I actually wrote the title story, "Fetal Position," after taking a birthing class with my then-pregnant wife. I was amazed at all the changes a body has to go through in order to give birth! Yowza!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Okay, _now_ the weather is starting to feel a little like fall!
I hope everyone is having a nice autumn!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Only 5 days 'til Halloween! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope everyone had a great Halloween!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The two poems contained in this collection can be found at my Author's Den site:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/author.asp?id=127228

Just click on the 'Poems' link!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Who will be the first to review this book? Will it be you?

Or you?

Or..._you_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving! 
Since for many of us in the U.S. have an extra long weekend, why not pick up a few extra reads for your Kindle?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not get over this hump day with a few scary reads?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Are you filling your Kindle's stockings with great indie reads? Santa approves.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on down and warm up by curling into a fetal position while reading Fetal Position & Other Stories!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

If anyone who has read this would like to post a review on Amazon, I'd be forever grateful!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy New Year! Have a wonderful 2011!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Monday! Why not curl up with a little horror to start your week?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm hoping to have CreateSpace versions of most of my books by March.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Just a reminder that this is also part of the omnibus *Fetal Bait Apocalypse*! (see sig)


----------



## loladark (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome! Looking forward to reading this book, will download this week!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

loladark said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to reading this book, will download this week!


Thank you! I hope you enjoy it,
Joel


----------



## loladark (Jan 24, 2011)

Purchased! I love horror and I really love how this board is connecting readers with authors! I will try to read it this week!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

loladark said:


> Purchased! I love horror and I really love how this board is connecting readers with authors!


I've also met a lot of wonderful new (to me) authors through this board. 
Thanks again for the purchase!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not get comfy? Curl up in a fetal position and download a sample!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

One of the stories in here - 'Pran's Confession' - is something I'd like to turn into a YA novel one of these days.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and try out a sample of these stories of horror and mayhem!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

One of the stories in this collection - 'Translations' - is set at what used to be an insane asylum in Rochester, MN where I grew up. I mean - I grew up in Rochester, not the asylum! Anyway, part of the grounds is now a park and nature center, while the rest of it is a federal prison.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come check out my interview about short stories on the *Book Brouhaha* blog:

http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/2011/03/author-interview-joel-arnold.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

One of the stories in this collection - 'A Bride's Head, Revisited' - is in this week's Chizine - so you can give it a free read if you'd like to:

http://www3.chizine.com/a_brides_head_revisited.htm


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Here's a recent spot I did on the Parlez Moi Blog:

http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/forfrom-indie-authors-joel-arnold.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Did you know May is National Short Story Month? Hint hint hint.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Fetal Position Thursday! What does that mean exactly? I have no idea, but it sounds good.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and curl into a fetal position with Fetal Position & Other Stories!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Monday - a day I usually would like to curl up into a fetal position!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come follow me on my blog!

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Time to curl up in a fetal position with a good book!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Power was out at work for two hours today. Would have been nice to have a couple candles and a good book to pass the time!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The fetal position is the preferred position of horror readers!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not curl up in a fetal position for the weekend and read this?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Good Halloween reading contained within!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Six nights to Halloween! Here are some stories to get you in the right mood!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Spooky stories to keep you up at night!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Horror fiction is good for you!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thursday night is a great night for horror fiction!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great New Years!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sleepy now, I'd like to curl up in a fetal position and take a nap!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope you'll take a look!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Any time is a good time to read horror!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Curl up in a fetal position on your favorite couch and read a little horror!


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

Sounds very cool!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Alpha72 said:


> Sounds very cool!


Thanks, Alpha72!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not assume the fetal position this weekend?!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not give it a look?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Tuesday? _Tuesday?!_ Oh yes - it's the perfect time for _Fetal Position & Other Stories_.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Another perfect _Fetal Position_ Tuesday!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Drop to the floor and assume the position! The *Fetal Position*!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Several doses of horror for your week!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It puts the horror on the skin, or else it gets the horror again.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Only 0.99 for your Halloween pleasure!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Curl up in a fetal position and check it out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

$0.99 for a whole bunch of stories!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great 2013!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Icy here! I barely made it out of my driveway without falling over.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great weekend, and try to stay warm!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Who woulda thunk almost 2 months after my last post, I'd STILL have to advise people to stay warm?!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Yesterday I had to curl up in a fetal position since it was nearly 100-degrees outside! Yikes!!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Get a nice dose of fictional horror to inoculate yourself from the real horrors out there.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Fetal Position Tuesday! (okay, I made that up...)


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Added to my TBR. I can't get enough dark tales. Congrats on the books! I look forward to reading your work.


----------

